# Need Sexy Fat Men Stories



## ALS (Jan 4, 2016)

Guys, I need more stories about sexy fat men. :wubu:


----------



## agouderia (Jan 4, 2016)

What for ???


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 4, 2016)

I only have so many fingers, goddamn it! 

You know, sometimes its fun to take those frustrations out by writing YOUR stories


----------



## ALS (Jan 4, 2016)

agouderia said:


> What for ???



I'm woefully single without contact with sexy fat men. :blush:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ALS (Jan 4, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I only have so many fingers, goddamn it!
> 
> You know, sometimes its fun to take those frustrations out by writing YOUR stories



I can give you more fingers, bwhahhahhaha. 

Good point. I need to actually start writing things. I just feel like I've hit a 'writing wall.' 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 4, 2016)

ALS said:


> I can give you more fingers, bwhahhahhaha.
> 
> Good point. I need to actually start writing things. I just feel like I've hit a 'writing wall.'


 
That's the worst! I sometimes try doing a plot change instead trying to force through a plot that doesn't feel right anymore. Or start a new story until the old one kicks back on!


----------



## ALS (Jan 5, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That's the worst! I sometimes try doing a plot change instead trying to force through a plot that doesn't feel right anymore. Or start a new story until the old one kicks back on!



Thanks, Xyantha! That's a great idea. I will try that and see if I can get my gears moving again.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 5, 2016)

I never thought of making the male protagonist of one of my erotic short stories fat. Perhaps I need to.


----------



## ALS (Jan 6, 2016)

Rojodi said:


> I never thought of making the male protagonist of one of my erotic short stories fat. Perhaps I need to.



I'd love to read such a story!


----------



## jakemcduck (Jan 6, 2016)

Well you can check out my deviantart page if you want. I generally write mutual gaining stories, so you can find fat guys there. http://jakemcduck.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2016)

Of course, definitions of sexy vary! What sort of fat men do you like reading about? 

I mean, looking through the library you can find big burly strong+fat guys, absolutely massively fat guys, wimpy pudgy guys, guys who are gaining rapidly, guys who love being fat, guys who despair about their fat, and on it goes ....


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 6, 2016)

ALS said:


> I'd love to read such a story!



It shouldn't be too difficult. I have so many unpublished, unshared stories I could rewrite with a fat man protagonist.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 7, 2016)

Tad said:


> Of course, definitions of sexy vary! What sort of fat men do you like reading about?
> 
> I mean, looking through the library you can find big burly strong+fat guys, absolutely massively fat guys, wimpy pudgy guys, guys who are gaining rapidly, guys who love being fat, guys who despair about their fat, and on it goes ....



True! What floats your boat?

I read it to be a cry for moar, but maybe you were being more specific?


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm so conflicted. I've got something I want to, but probably can't share. I'm working on one of my hoity-toity literary stories, which I plan to submit for magazine publication. It involves an FFA and a BHM. However, it's not erotica, and any romance is sidelined to the standard epiphany structure of the modern "serious" short story. Fundamentally, it's a psychological study of kink. It would probably be of interest to some readers here. Unfortunately, for many publishers, even informal publication online disqualifies a work. Maybe I'll win the lottery, get the thing published, and tell everyone where they can look it up--like, a year from now, best case scenario.


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2016)

Tease! ;-)

(serious response: best wishes on getting it published! I look forward to getting to read it at some point, sounds like something I'd likely enjoy)


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 8, 2016)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109921


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 8, 2016)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=5774


----------



## ALS (Jan 8, 2016)

jakemcduck said:


> Well you can check out my deviantart page if you want. I generally write mutual gaining stories, so you can find fat guys there. http://jakemcduck.deviantart.com/



I believe that you're already on my Deviantart favorites page. Your stories are excellent!


----------



## ALS (Jan 8, 2016)

Tad said:


> Of course, definitions of sexy vary! What sort of fat men do you like reading about?
> 
> I mean, looking through the library you can find big burly strong+fat guys, absolutely massively fat guys, wimpy pudgy guys, guys who are gaining rapidly, guys who love being fat, guys who despair about their fat, and on it goes ....



I really enjoy rapid male gain, magic male gain, normal male gain--pretty much anything. I'm more into guys up to 300 than massive weight, but, I do enjoy both story types equally.


----------



## ALS (Jan 8, 2016)

RVGleason said:


> http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=5774



Thanks!


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 9, 2016)

ALS said:


> Thanks!



So pleased you enjoyed it. Here's the prequel to the story:

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=5956


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's another of mine I hope folks like.

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=7151


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 9, 2016)

This one is based on the movie and comic book series Se7en.

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=6988


----------



## ALS (Jan 10, 2016)

RVGleason said:


> This one is based on the movie and comic book series Se7en.
> 
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=6988



Thanks, RV!


----------



## ALS (Jan 10, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> True! What floats your boat?
> 
> I read it to be a cry for moar, but maybe you were being more specific?



I need moarrrrr of your stories!


----------



## ALS (Jan 10, 2016)

Tad said:


> Of course, definitions of sexy vary! What sort of fat men do you like reading about?
> 
> I mean, looking through the library you can find big burly strong+fat guys, absolutely massively fat guys, wimpy pudgy guys, guys who are gaining rapidly, guys who love being fat, guys who despair about their fat, and on it goes ....



Also: stories about skinny guys getting fat = :smitten::smitten::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 16, 2016)

ALS said:


> Also: stories about skinny guys getting fat = :smitten::smitten::wubu::wubu::wubu:



That would be my life story LOL

As a 20 year old trying out for a proposed indoor soccer league:
5' 9" 178 lbs, <5% body fat

As a 51 year old nerd:
5' 9" (on a good day), 240ish lbs


----------



## jakemcduck (Jan 17, 2016)

ALS said:


> I believe that you're already on my Deviantart favorites page. Your stories are excellent!



Thank you! I appreciate it very much.


----------

